# For WorldMark Owners--Does anyone even like TravelShare??



## loosefeet (Jun 14, 2011)

Once again I went to an update--of course they are still pushing TravelShare--seems to be there only pitch.  I have read almost all negative things from owners.  Wondering if anyone actually finds it useful for single or short stays, trading for airfare and hotel rooms, etc.


----------



## drguy (Jun 15, 2011)

I have TS and do not find it beneficial as I do not have Platinum status.  With Platinum status, the free housekeeping might make it worthwhile, but the cost is too high for me to attain that status.  Prior to TS, we did take a cruise with credits that was less costly than was available with cash, but not recently.


----------



## loosefeet (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, that's the thing.  I have a NHK account, and still have several yrs of RCI paid.  Thus, am not sure about the other REAL perks.  I would be at the Diamond level IF I ever signed up. Never can trust the Sales folks--they would sell a lot more if they could clearly communicate the facts (and avoid some of the selling bull).


----------

